# Chevy Cruze 2011, 1.4, Automatic - Vibration in 1st, 2nd Gear in Manual



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The only thing that comes to mind is possibly the engine vibrating due to added load at idle. Do you notice it getting any better or worse when you use AC?

If the car is suffering an idle load vibration I suggest you check your spark plug gaps. Improper spark it gaps have been notorious for causing poor low RPM torque and off-idle acceleration. There are many threads on how to check your plug gaps here. If you're not able to do it yourself have your dealer look into it and be sure to tell them to check the gaps as that may not be on their troubleshooting list.

Just a hunch, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello FaustNostromo,

Our apologies for any concerns you may be experiencing with a vibration in you 2011 Chevrolet Cruze. We understand that you are seeking advice from your fellow forum members, however, we'd be happy to assist you further with this concern. Please send us a private message with your VIN if our assistance is needed.

Thank you,

Andraya R.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

